# NSW - Woy Woy Kayak Flathead Classic



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Big thanks to all the guys that turned up for the rerun. The weatehr was slightly better than the first time so we went fishing anyway :lol:

Big thanks to COATSEY for orgainsing the social comp it ending be a great day on the water and to Ohagas for taking out a well deserved win.

My morning was filled with dissapointment, starting off in the racks with a bit heavier jig head than normal I managed a few nice bream and got dusted up by a couple fo bigger models.










i headed accross the water from Paddy's channel to Koolewong and fished the edges finding a patch of really good fish I proceeded to get dusted up three times before lip hooking a big flatty. After abnout a fifteen to twenty minute fight on 4lb
the big girl surfaced her head sliding in the net. Realising she was to big for the net I slipped my arm under her tail and lifted her into the yak, this was when it all went pear shaped. Her head comes out of the net as she hits the deck a big kick of her tail and she slips straight over the other side of the yak, I think stay cool she is still hooked but unfortunetly not for the long the 4lb gave way an she got her freedom without a pic taken  and I put myself into the donut race again :lol:

That was the last flatty I saw all day other than a plate sized pinky going 32cm a nice surprise from brisbane waters










and the hook :shock:










The day was finished off with a couple of ales from the sporties club to help wash my donut down.

Cheers Dave


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

As Dave said - thanks Coatsey for a fun social event.
I had no real plan of attack. I thought that with 6 hours of fishing on hand I would get to cover plenty of water. Unfortunately not plenty of fish. Only 2 from me but enough to snag 3rd place   (and a sunburnt face)
AM setup at Woy Woy ramp.








AM setup at Woy Woy ramp.








One of my flatchaps caught at St Hubert's Island - about 100 mtrs from my childhood home - not the first one I have got there over the years- and hopefully not the last :twisted:
This was one of the few windless moments of the day.








Lunchtime pitstop for a few of us on pelican island, not far from the ramp.








Winner and now reigning flathead champion of Woy Woy... Seano(OHAGAS) holding his first prize treasures.
What CAN'T this man do !! 8)


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi folks ,
This is a long report, to start with I to thank all the boys that turn up both weekends,first was a bit windy, this one was a bit rainy . I will put the photos at the end of tis post.
And a HUGE THANKS TO THE SPONORS ...... FREDDY FISHING WORLD 
KAYAK FACTORY DIRECT
LURE THUGGERY
AKFF thanks DAVEY G
515AM arrive at launch spot and it is pissing down, 530 Prowler arrives , by 615 everybody as arrived .
7.00 starst time isussed cards than the boys take off ,everybody going the same way ,expect for Ohagas going the other way and yelling out YOU GOING THE WRONG WAY BOYS.
It was hard work for the whole 6 hours but met some unreal people ,caught 1 36cm flatone on a squidee bug in 2foot of water,also dropped a croc in 25foot of water 6lb leader and 100mm squidee fish just dont mix ,at least I GOT TO SEE IT.
Back at the ramp for weigh in THE RESULTS AS FOLLOW:::
1st place 0hagas 4 fish for total length of 1.69 metres 1690 points
2nd place Gerardy 2 fish ..................... . 93mtrs 930 """""
EQUAL 2nd Garmac 2fish....................... .93 930' '
4th place Mango x 2 fish......................... .86mtres 860 ""
5th place Boydglin..2 fish.......................... .84 mts 840 
6th Danh124 2 fish .................................... .77 mts 770'''''' 
7th Prowler ............................................... .49 MTS 490 " "
8Th Johnt .................................................... 41mts 410
9th Rocky .......................................................39 mts 390
10th Ronston................................................... .38 mts 380
11th Coatsey..................................................... .36mtrs 360

DONUTS .......Justcrusn............. Jokinna.................Zxrfighter........Rustycantfish
Thats it a the moment ,I will add photos later ,stay tuned for the next one prob JANUARY
COATSEY1


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys it was a great day well done coatsey on a central coast first? thanks for taking the time to organise it


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Coatsey for organising everything, just have to brush up on your weather organisation & all will be great :lol: :lol: 
Had a good time putting faces to names & fishing a new area, its a pity the fish didnt show up in such fishy looking country, but next time.










Hers a pic of a few getting ready in what looks like good weather but pics do lie, just after this in rained.
Notice the PA brigade are in there own group :lol: Middle of pic.

Cheers & thanks again.

Rocky


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Notice the PA brigade are in there own group Middle of pic.


We just need the deep water to launch into, aircraft carriers take a lot of water you know :twisted: :lol:


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Well lads, turned out to be a pretty fun day in the end. I was thinking of calling it quits at one stage when my chinese raincoat let me down.
I took the lazy option and just drifted with the current down Woy Woy channel, flicking plastics along the way. Was pretty quiet to start and I got my first fish near Spike's bridge. Got a few more hits in the area and lost something very solid on a "Flattie Fury" lure...courtesy of the Sunday Telegrapgh Fathers Day edition! Wonder will they have them next yr?
Bumped into JC at Koolewong and I offered him lots of sympathy when he told me about his momma flattie and the somersaults :lol: 
I drifted around the area and gradually got a few fish, even if it was slow. Got a few whiting - including one legal, and a foul hooked tailor.
Time to head back - but couldn't resist the obigatory onemorecast - which ended with a final 43cm model.
Total tally was 36, 41, 43, 49.
Better post some evidence...


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

and theres the proof... nice one seano. grats


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done Coatsey, great event ! It was fun despite the less than perfect weather.

I had plans to fish the deeper holes, hoping to jag a jew or two 

After only managing a couple of pinkies drifting with the run in tide.....I went to my only known successful spot - " Stinky Island" :shock:

Landed 4 or 5 just legal on my first drift and decided it was too much fun to pass by. Screw the flatties ! :twisted: 
Was fishing ultra light with a shallow camion just tapping the bottom. Got dusted once by something big that did not stop :shock: It was my fault as I tried to tighten the drag to quickly. It felt like a flattie.

Did manage a couple of flatties at the same spot. A 35 and 51cm for 4th place 

Great day - see you guys at the next one !

Steve









the PA Brigade


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

Firstly thanx to coatsey for organising a terrific day.
ur a ledgend 
was good to meet everone and see such a good turn out in such if'y weather
i think at about 8:30 i would of paid money to be at home in bed...  
but that changed with the first hookup at around 9am 
the first was the biggest at 51 cm i caught it in paddy's channel driffting , teabagging with a metal vibe 1/4 once gold/black
on the paddle back i sounded a few fish near the moored boats where we launched from so i had a chuck & the same lure bagged another at 42cm flattie , followed next cast by a whitting , he went back but the two lizards were enjoyed by the whole family tonight for dinner ...yum yum
the 2nd place was a shock.
cheer guys ,
Gerardy

i cant upload my pics for some reason it say they are invalid..... any idea why?


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

heres a link http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110689&id=1129498196&l=b2e386e1fd


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

A thousand apologies Coatsey for not getting down for the great flattie fishathon on Saturday
My alarm went off okay, I lifted head off pillow to hear the sound of heavy rain and thought discretion the better, specially as I had to continue on down to Sydney later that day and did not like thought of spending a few hrs refereeing out on a sports field while all wet. 
But well done Coatsey on bringing it all together, by all reports seems a good time had by all ( tho not sure on JC after his flattie doing a backflip over the side  ) 
Well done Sean, really great to read on your win, was it the luck of the Irish :? or the skill of the Irish ;-)

kp


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

The Woy Woy flathead classic sounded great. I didn't participate because I fish with live bait and handlines out of my yak. (Not set up with rods and lures.)
Maybe if there is another comp in future, then maybe there can be a bait category???
Went to Woy Woy on the Sunday and hooked into a few.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I didn't participate because I fish with live bait and handlines out of my yak


But its not really a challenge is it, you just hook the bait up drop it over the side an wait.

Also be interested to know where you launch at on BW haven't seen anywhere with those pebbles on BW

BTW flathead over 60cm are the big female breeders and are best let go to spawn more.


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

justcrusin said:


> > I didn't participate because I fish with live bait and handlines out of my yak
> 
> 
> But its not really a challenge is it, you just hook the bait up drop it over the side an wait.
> ...


The challenge is catching the live bait before I can start fishing (poddy mullets the evening before and yabby pumping the low tide on the day. Sometimes poddies are simply not available or just very hard to get, like last weekend all the poddies were flushed out of the creeks by the heavy fresh water surge. Pumping yabbies first thing on a fishing day means that I miss the best hour of fishing, pumping them later means that I am fishing without yabbies for a time.)
You will find those pebbles right next to the railway bridge (Spike's bridge). A sensational launching spot, but don't tell everyone. Car can be unloaded and parked within 2 to 10 metres from the waters edge, with an easy shallow (but slightly muddy) still water launch. A few oysters in the water, but no problem to kayak shoes. There is no boat ramp here, so no launching competition from boaties. There are no toilet facilities, but trees, bushes and railway support walls abound.
See you there sometime Justcrusin.
Fnord.


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

justcrusin said:


> > I didn't participate because I fish with live bait and handlines out of my yak
> 
> 
> But its not really a challenge is it, you just hook the bait up drop it over the side an wait.
> ...


Hi Justcrusin, interested to know whether you consider Fish Finders fair play? Or are they not in the spirit of the challenge? Sure live bait seems to have an edge over lures, but finding all the holes, drop-offs and schools of fish with sonar devices is a massive advantage over not having a fish finder?
See you on the water some time. 
Cheers. 
Fnord.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Fnord, perhaps you should start a thread debating fishing comps and their rules and ethics in the "Main" section of this forum. It will gain much interest I am sure. This thread is a trip report for the Classic.

Cheers


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Guys , this comp was run for a bit of FUN, and a chance to catch up over a couple of beers ,
and if you want to talk about live bait over lures then ask a old pro who used to slaughter up to a ton of jew,trag and snapper :shock: ;-) every second night out of longreef,something my uncle and I arent proud of.
CHILL OUT GUYS AND HAVE FUN


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

well this outta throw a log on the fire boys



fnord said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> > > I didn't participate because I fish with live bait and handlines out of my yak
> ...


i have a diawa tanacom bull 1000
it's a electric reel with 35 kg drag and spooled up with 1oolb braid i put it on a tiaga fully rollered game stick :twisted: there aint much that gets away...


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

fnord said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> > > I didn't participate because I fish with live bait and handlines out of my yak
> ...


If you dont like the rules then perhaps you can organise your owm comp with prizes and run it in the same profesional and fun manor that coatsey has then you can make your own rules in the manor that you see fit.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

THANKS DAN
COATSEY1


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

He can run his own comp, Coatsey did, and as to the inapropriate comments etc bla bla bla im not getting involved in that.
Coatsey put a lot of effort into this and i dont like to see people bagging out and nit picking this comp.
How would you score a comp when there are both bait and lures involved.
How do you convince a lure company to sponser a bait comp (not saying that there was such a sponser but coatsey did manage to get sponsers)
How do you hand out prizes to the bait fisho who won when the lure fishos can argue they were at a disadvantage because they were not using bait.
Yes more poeple may of come if the rules were differant but they were not, thats the call of the event organiser call the ABT and ask if you can use bait see what they say.

Im not trying to insult your mate when i say run your own comp, im serious ill come and give a bait fishing comp a go i it were run on BW.
All im saying is there is no point argueing about the rules of a comp that ended months ago and if you feel strongly enough that bait fishos dont have a comp then start one


----------



## hodges (Dec 31, 2010)

Great to see some of the local produce 
Top effort everyone!


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I thought i would post it here,because there is so much interest.
There will NO flathead classic this year,couple of reasons 1 NEW BABY SON    
2 PLENTY OF WORK ON THE SURFING CIRCUIT THIS YEAR :shock: :shock: 
3.AND most important ;my jewfish quest for the year :twisted: :twisted: 
But I will add that I will be organising a get together NO COMP BUT PLENTY OF FISHING AND BEERS
so I CAN STAY IN TOUCH WITH PHIL the fighter ,SAM the prowler,and anybody else who wants to join i a beer
So boys keep watching NSW TRIPS for updates
see ya soon
COATSEY1


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

COATSEY1 said:


> There will NO flathead classic this year


Get off those Melbourne Bitters mate. There WILL be a flathead classic this year...lock in 11/11/11... high tide 11:11.
That's roughly 11 months and 11 days to get it organised. 
The wee one will be 11 months old then and eatin spuds.


----------

